
Show HN: Diffur – Most popular programming tools & resources - Gammarays
https://www.diffur.com/
======
Gammarays
This is one of my first side projects, and I created it because I’ve always
been interested in opinion-based questions on HN (i.e. Ask HN: What is your
favorite internet rabbit hole?). I know there are already several sites where
you can ask opinionated questions (quota, slant, hn), but I was looking for
something that’s uncluttered and straightforward. That’s why Diffur questions
are simple lists. Anyone can vote and rankings are based on vote count.

Here are some topics I’ve added:

[https://www.diffur.com/what-are-the-best-sites-to-learn-
algo...](https://www.diffur.com/what-are-the-best-sites-to-learn-algorithms-
in-2017)

[https://www.diffur.com/which-companies-have-beautiful-
websit...](https://www.diffur.com/which-companies-have-beautiful-website-
design)

[https://www.diffur.com/what-are-the-best-machine-learning-
pr...](https://www.diffur.com/what-are-the-best-machine-learning-projects)

[https://www.diffur.com/which-programming-blogs-do-you-
follow](https://www.diffur.com/which-programming-blogs-do-you-follow)

Would love to hear what you think. Also feel free to email me at
admin@diffur.com.

